# Dasmarinas, Cavite



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello guys, anyone close here round Dasma area? Would be nice to meet someone new.


----------



## gottawannalive (Aug 1, 2015)

I lived there for a year recently in a nice little private village. It was safe, quiet and clean. The only person that would talk to me was the girl at the sari sari. I'd go walking in the morning and at night and most people wouldn't even have the common courtesy of returning a "good morning" or a "hello." 

It was pretty much the same when I left the village and went to one of the two malls. Good luck getting anybody to talk to you. Sorry, but I'd never go back there for the rest of my life, and if I had to travel through that city, I'd just close my eyes and hold my breath. 

I've lived in several countries. Dasma is absolutely the worst place I've ever lived in anywhere. Sorry for the rant. No, I know of no groups. I only saw one other foreigner in the village I lived in. He was a bit closed minded.

Dasma was so bad that I came back to Manila!!! That's how brain dead Dasma is. I remember when I needed to use a fax machine. None worked. I thought I was back in 1995. There were three fax machines that I could find in two days looking, in that entire city of a half a million people. 

Sorry for the rant, but I just HATE that place.


----------



## Josef-01 (Aug 24, 2014)

OMG ... I thought I'm somehow dreaming  Thank you for your reply, it is unfortunately exactly as you just described. Good to know that I'm in the good shape. LOL

I'm here nearly 3 months and seems to me I will stay a bit longer as I have to solve some issues. At least I know I don't have to expect too much from this place.


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Josef-01 said:


> Hello guys, anyone close here round Dasma area? Would be nice to meet someone new.


Cavite in my experience is like bad ass. Wish you luck in meeting some folk.


----------

